# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Eve online

## cemmts

Anyone play this mmorpg ?

http://www.eveonline.com/

----------


## locini

Yea im playing this game - Absolutely Fab - Whats your name and il add you...

----------


## cemmts

My harddrive went bad thus not playing untill I rebulid my system  :Frown:

----------


## locini

Hope you have carried your training on whilst your away...

I reccon we start a caithness.org alliance... Anyone else playing this great game???

----------


## midi2304

I play - based deep in nul-sec. Feel free to add me - Xander Phoena.

----------


## cemmts

Ok im back on Eve 

"Furyann"

----------

